# Running LGB with DCS



## Vjmagnum (Feb 16, 2012)

What would be the procedure to run LGB 20882 with a MTH DCS system? Presently I am running a mth rail king dash 8-40B Diesel engine with a rail king z 1000 controller and transformer.? I run the LGB 20882 with a mrc 6200 now on it on track. Thanks for any advice. New to site, q


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

My first thought is "Dont't try it!!!!" 

DCS is a proprietary control system, roughly similar to DCC. As far as I know, the z 1000 does not put out a DCS signal, it outputs straight AC, which would fry the motor in the LGB loco. The MRC 6200 puts a DC signal on the rail. The Z-1000 puts AC on the rails. The LGB loco is designed to run on DC 

To run the LGB loco on DCS, you'd have to gut it and install MTH DCS electronics. I think you might be able to run it on AC if you installed a bridge rectifier to convert the AC to DC, but then you would not be able to reverse the loco.


----------



## Vjmagnum (Feb 16, 2012)

I understand the a/c vs d/c. I also am using a T.I.U. ( track interface unit). So I would us the fix Chanel's with mrc power supply for the LGB unit. The MTH unit would be using the variable channels thru the z1000.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That would work as long as you don't hook both to the rails at the same time. Of course using the 6200 on the fixed input will just pass the straight DC though, you will have no remote control... 

Is it that you just want to leave it wired up? 

Greg


----------



## Vjmagnum (Feb 16, 2012)

The rails r separate. My goal is be able to controll multiple engines on multiple rails with the DCS remote. Not sure if the LGB 20882 is DCC ready, and what decoder would be available for running it on a independent rail with a DCS remote system.. I Appriate all the feed back.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

DCS and DCC are not compatible in large scale--they aren't any decoders in large scale that can run on MTH's DCS. As I understand it, MTH will sell you the electronics you need to install to make an LGB loco run on DCS, but you have to buy it direct from MTH. The expert on this is Raymond Manley: 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/ 

He has converted a lot of other company's stuff to run on DCS


----------



## Vjmagnum (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanksyou for the information. I will try to contact Rayman. Just a side note, what is the best remote system to run multiple LGB engines?


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

What is "best" for you may be quite different to what is "best" for someone else. I would expect several different recommendations from folk on here There are several different makers of DCC systems all of which can control multiple LGB locos *as long as the locos have a DCC decoder fitted*. For example LGB's own MTS, Massoth, Zimo, NCE, Lenz. These can all do the job, but the different systems have different capabilities, the throttle designs are different etc. 

And that's just DCC; other folk prefer radio control and battery power, or systems such as Aristocraft Revolution. 

You need to try and write down some requirements: eg. how many locos running at the same time and what types (to help decide how much power you'll need), do you want wireless throttles, do you like knobs or buttons to control speed, do you want to be able to control stuff using a computer,.... etc. And then you need to see and try different systems before you buy.


----------



## Vjmagnum (Feb 16, 2012)

Already running three MTH engines with DCS N LOVE IT. I want to run the 4 LGB ENGINES with a remote system. Might just have them converted to run with DCS. Thank for info


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

In my opinion, the best way to remotely control your locos is DCC 

DCS is a great system but in many ways it's just a proprietary, single-manufacturer version of DCC. In the long run DCC will be much cheaper: there are multiple manufacturers making DCC gear and for the most part it all works together. For example, I have a DCC systen made by NCE, but I have individual decoders made by five different companies, and they all work on the same DCC system. I can do anything you can do with DCS; the difference is MTH sells you the loco with the electronics/sound pre-installed, but it only works on MTH equipment. 

You should know that there are rumors that MTH is getting out of large scale altogether. I don't know if this is true, but I keep seeing it referenced. Ray Manley will likely know more


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

If this seems too basic I apologize: I'm not sure I understand your situation. Are you talking about one layout, one set of track, or two?

What's the best way to remotely control the LGB locos?

Some people would say "disconnect them from the track altogether." Put a battery pack in each loco and a wireless receiver, like the aristocraft revolution system. Then you could have your MTH trains running on Mth's DCS system, and your LGB locos running on batteries. Adding sound to battery operation gets expensive, as there are not that many choices at the moment. But if you did that, you could have your MTH and LGB locos running at the same time on the same layout, using two remote controllers.

Another option would be to get MTH electronics--the MTH decoder, sound, and light control--installed in the lgb locos. That can be done, _I think,_ but I have no idea, outside of Ray Manley, where I'd go if I wanted to do that, if it's true that MTH is getting out of Large Scale, then it might be hard to do. Again I have no idea if MTH is really getting out of large scale, Ray Manley might know.

MTH made an interesting business choice. They decided they would sell detailed, true to scale locos pre-equipped with an impressive sound and control system (DCS). But they decided that the sound and control system would be specific to them only. 

A third option would be to get a DCC system and put DCC decoders in the locos. DCC is just a set of agreed upon communication protocols. A "command station" sends digital communication signals over the rails to a decoder in the loco, which translates them into action--speed, direction blow the whistle, etc. . These signals are standardized, so all DCC equipment from all manufacturers recognizes the same commands. The problem for you is that DCC and DCS are not compatible, so you would have to rig up a switch that would disconnect the DCS system and connect a DCC system. 

I like DCC a lot, but for your situation it might be best to get MTH electronics installed in the LGB locos, if that's still possible. If it isn't, then I'd think about maybe going to battery control for the LGB locos.

But if you are running them on separate track, then I'd get a DCC system and run the LGB locos on DCC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As a side note, MTH has embraced DCC in it's latest incarnation of DCS, It's available now in the smaller scales. For some reason they never upgraded the large scale line. 

Hard to beat a standard with interoperability between manufacturers. 

Greg


----------

